# I Completed My Tests Today



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 5, 2016)

_However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._

_However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._

_Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 5, 2016)

Well done, Pumpkin, well done.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._



  Huzzah!


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 5, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Well done, Pumpkin, well done.


_After the test, I felt pretty confident. I even high-fived all of the randoms as I walked out of the building. I think all the strange looks I got were totally worth it._


----------



## OldLady (Oct 5, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._


Way to go, girl!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._


Good job! But don't let the Liberals know you only made a 97% in math. Although they don't know what math is, they will try to shame you.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 5, 2016)

97? Go sit in the corner girl!

Kidding, congrats! I do math with my fingers.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 5, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> *97? Go sit in the corner girl!*
> 
> Kidding, congrats! I do math with my fingers.


_BUT THE ROOM IS CIRCULAR!_


----------



## Jackson (Oct 5, 2016)

Way to go, PR!  What is equally important is your work ethic!  That alone will take you far in the real world later on!  You will be a success in anything you wish to achieve.  Congratulations!


----------



## Toro (Oct 5, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 5, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > *97? Go sit in the corner girl!*
> ...


You always have an excuse!


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._





Way to go! But, I had no doubts you would do fantastic.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 5, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> 97? Go sit in the corner girl!
> 
> Kidding, congrats! I do math with my fingers.



all 7 of them?


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 5, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 5, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > 97? Go sit in the corner girl!
> ...


I still have all 11 of them, I'm careful around tools.


----------



## jillian (Oct 5, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._



that explains so much....

what are you, 15?


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)

jillian said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> ...




Yes, she is. What about it?


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 5, 2016)

Kat said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Exactly. 15 and light years ahead of libs.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 5, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Agreed, it's fun to watch her make them squirm and look like imbeciles ...invariably they finally get to calling her a kid not realizing they were just pawned by a kid


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> ...



uh yyyyyeah.  That's how we roll up in here, by golly.

I know my comment devastated her.    It's gonna leave a mark.  Definitely gonna leave a mark..


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2016)

Kat said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Told me she was 14.  And yet aces the math.  Go figure.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 5, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Could be. 14 comes before 15.


----------



## tycho1572 (Oct 5, 2016)

Congrats, Pumpkin Row! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 5, 2016)

Congrats, PR.


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Ahh what's a year? I didn't want to confuse jillian.

And btw I thought you were nice to Pumpkin.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2016)

Kat said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




I was.  Still am too.  

I suck at math but I rule at sarcasm.


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Naaaaaaaaaaa You're a nice guy...admit it!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 5, 2016)

Seriously glad I didn't ask if it was a boy, girl, or STD


----------



## jillian (Oct 5, 2016)

Kat said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


 Because a child shouldn't pretend to know more than the grown ups.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 5, 2016)

jillian said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




and if they are not pretending?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2016)

jillian said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




​


----------



## tycho1572 (Oct 5, 2016)

jillian said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Is there something wrong with you? Something we should know about?


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)

jillian said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





Agreed. She's not pretending. Get off her back, and leave her alone, bully.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 5, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._


Good for you.

You are intelligent, informed and  effervescent . Do not ever give up on your dreams, follow them whatever they may be.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 5, 2016)

jillian said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Age knows no bounds when it comes to intelligence, class or dignity. You are living proof, have been around a long time, indeed far too long and you have none.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> ...



Effervescent?  Really?  You want to compare a 14-year-old girl to Alka-Seltzer?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2016)

Kat said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Awright awright, you done twisted my arm.  I confess!


----------



## Alex. (Oct 5, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


You are an idiot.

ef·fer·ves·cent
ˌefərˈves(ə)nt/
_adjective_
vivacious and enthusiastic.
effervescent young people


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Is Pogo one of them low education Trump voters?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



No, I am a humorist.  Too bad I didn't get a more perceptive audience, but wattaya gonna do.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 5, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Keep working at it


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




You can be funny, and you can be nice. And, you can be likable.  You are good people. Pogo


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2016)

Kat said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Oh yeah?? Well, takes one to know one.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 5, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


In some circles I am known as a humorist, so yes.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



If stepping on my flirtations is your idea of funny ---- don't quit the day job.  Free tip.


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)

LOL Who said that? Not meeeee..


----------



## Alex. (Oct 5, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Ohhhhhhh so you were flirting with me..............




how flattering.....


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




We are hijacking sweet Pumpkin's thread. Shame on us.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 5, 2016)

jillian said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Unlike like yourself, PR doesn't have to pretend to be smart.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...




Did I say it was you?


​by the way you need a shave


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 6, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Increase the wages you pay your audience?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 6, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._


2nd or 3rd grade?


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 6, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> ...




Well, at least you know she's an upperclassman


----------



## jillian (Oct 6, 2016)

Wildcard said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



that's kind of funny given that she and you aren't particularly smart at all. but i expect nothing less from trumpsters. 

she's a child...she can still learn. you, however, are hopeless.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 6, 2016)

jillian said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Yeah Jilly, because disagreeing with you is downright stupid.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 6, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You did not have to I saw the gleam in your eye and the tilt in your kilt.


Now run along I am spoken for


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 6, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> ...



Why do you take my fun away!

I was going to give her a hard time over that 97% and ask her if she was Chinese and if so 97% is a failing grade...



Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._



The few questions you got wrong are most likely something you knew and just brain farted at the moment... Still be proud and remember being perfect is soooo boring!


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 6, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_The ones I got wrong were a set of simplification questions, worth 1.5 each, which I ended up missing a step on. The most disappointing part of that is that I properly worked the two before them. I forget which step I missed, but I'll just have to remember studying simplification harder next time. I had a reminder in my notes, and that would have allowed me to get a perfect score, but I wasn't allowed to bring my notes, and wasn't informed ahead of time that their policy on notes had changed. Still, I suppose I should have asked beforehand._

_Thank you~_


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


.

Desperation strikes deep....
Into your posts it will creep....
It starts when you're losing the point
Make up a lie of a fantasy that stinks up the joint

I think it's time we

Stop, hey look what I found
Yet another troll is goin' down...

Reference track for Punkin, who the thread is actually about (sorry Period-Boi it ain't about you.....)

​


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 6, 2016)

jillian said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Sometimes children know more than their elders... I know you know everything, walk on water, and can save the world with one word, but us mere mortals learn  from each other and are not as great as the divine individual you believe you are!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



My proverbial hat is off to you.  Personally math makes my brain hurt.  But next time I need the proportional dimensions for a scaled rhombus -- you're hired.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 6, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


_Math annoys me, too. It's actually my worst subject. If I could, I'd go back in time to meet whoever added all of this filler to school, and hit him with my mother's purse(I think she keeps a spare vehicle in there, I don't even know.). Then again, I could blame this stuff on college level work, since what I'm doing now is preparing me for it, maybe I should hit that guy with my mother's purse instead? I don't know, someone needs to get hit with my mother's purse... specifically._


----------



## OldLady (Oct 6, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Any ideas what major you'll choose in college?


----------



## Alex. (Oct 6, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So stop deflectin and flirtin,

The message you be a-sendin,

Keep me out of your prose and stay on your toes,

This thread is about the Pumkin Pie who is all a-shout about her grades and ways.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



It's just way to left-brain for me.  My head doesn't work that way.  It's like music -- if you put a gun to my head I can spend an eon figuring out what the abstract sheet music says one iota at a time --- or I could spend one minute just listening to what it sounds like.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 6, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...





Rue the day when Satan put the alphabet into math!!!!


----------



## Coyote (Oct 6, 2016)

My favorite math tutorial


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Not to worry Mister Pogo. I knew who and what  you meant.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll be using    no matter who wins


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I'll be using    no matter who wins






Do what? LOL Using what?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 6, 2016)

Kat said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be using    no matter who wins
> ...




I'll be LMAO @ both the winners and losers


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)

Ahh gotcha.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 6, 2016)

Way to go Pumpkin!


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 6, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


_Probably graphic design or Video Game development, and Business Management. I've already practiced some computer art and a little bit of coding. I have a short demonstration of what my practice has achieved if you'd like me to PM it to you._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 6, 2016)

_After this thread, I just can't help shipping Pogo and Alex. together. You guys should be true to your feelings~<3_


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 6, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


 I am a graphic designer. I didn't go to school for it but I taught myself everything and get better by the day. I would love to go to school for it. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_Do you enjoy your job? Do you have much say in what you do with your skills? I'm curious about whatever details you are willing to share about your job._


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 6, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


 I love it. Yeah, I would say so. They give me an idea and a lot of times, they let me do what I want. I send them a file and if they like it, I make it. A lot of people just put their faith in you.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I always wondered who did the Hello Kitty website...


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 6, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


 I don't do websites and such. I do signs, license plates, banners stuff like that. I can take a family picture and do anything with it. I can even make custom drapes. You want that 1500$ set of drapes at bath and beyond? Holler at me. Ill do it for 30 bucks  lol


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 6, 2016)

I was in sales and actually took a cut in pay to do this. That's how much I liked it. Pumpkin Row


----------



## Alex. (Oct 6, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _After this thread, I just can't help shipping Pogo and Alex. together. You guys should be true to your feelings~<3_


I *L-U-V-S* Pooky Pogo, his voice gets shrilly and he squeals when he gets pwn'd as I have done to him many times.

More on point to your OP, I am a Professor, in addition to others things in RL,  I admire those  who takes pride in their school work and strives to be better than they were yesterday as you have done in this battery of tests!


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


_That actually sounds significantly neater than I expected. I had thought that one would just be told what to make, and then one remakes it until it's exactly what they want. _


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> I was in sales and actually took a cut in pay to do this. That's how much I liked it. Pumpkin Row


_Would you please show me some of your work?_


----------



## jillian (Oct 7, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



she doesn't appear to know more than anyone.

and she's nasty to boot.... my only point was that her posts are childish and ignorant. her age just confirmed what i knew.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 7, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


 Some people are like that. The thing about my business is, a lot of people don't really know what they want. They might know a "central theme" or something but that's it.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 7, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I was in sales and actually took a cut in pay to do this. That's how much I liked it. Pumpkin Row
> ...


 I will see if I can PM you a few images I have done.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




See that?  For me that's the only part that _makes sense.  _Al-gebra is the easiest math.

I like letters over numbers.  WAY more sensual.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _After this thread, I just can't help shipping Pogo and Alex. together. You guys should be true to your feelings~<3_






Define "_shipping_".  

The difference between he and I is obvious --- every time Alex posts, he has a period.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


_Oh, I guess I understand that. I suppose it makes sense that most people wouldn't already have an image in mind._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _After this thread, I just can't help shipping Pogo and Alex. together. You guys should be true to your feelings~<3_
> ...






_Teehee~_


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...





It was a joke, you dunce.

Full disclosure: I'm Asian....with the whole stereotype: math team, exemptions from final exam, etc.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

jillian said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





"...her posts are childish and ignorant."

Ever hear that 'pot and kettle' thing?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._



Keep up the good work.  You have a bright future ahead of you.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 7, 2016)

jillian said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


_It sounds to me like you're just trying to convince yourself that I'm not smarter and better informed than you. It's okay, admitting it is the first step to bettering yourself. Just work hard at it and follow my example, and one day you may be half as smart and well-informed as me, but significantly older~_

_Anyway, with that problem solved, don't you have Liberal propaganda to spew?  There are enough threads for that already, so run along now~_


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)

Meh, don't listen to the haters, Pumpkin.  You are very smart.  At your age, I wasn't even thinking about such things!  I was barely thinking at all!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



I've never ever heard of that.  Where did you get it?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


_It's a word common among the anime community, though usually used jokingly. For example, if a character carries a shovel around, people would jokingly say "I ship Kurumi and Shovel-chan!"._


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



There's a poster traipsing into danger....
And every post she makes is ever stranger....
With every move she makes
The board does double-takes
Odds are she'll just do the same tomorrow...

Secret
Asian girl
secret
Asian girl
She says she's good with numbers
But what's up with the spandex?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Meh, don't listen to the haters, Pumpkin.  You are very smart.  At your age, I wasn't even thinking about such things!  I was barely thinking at all!


_Thank you, I try to do my best at everything so I can someday achieve my dreams~_

_It's just difficult to ignore certain ones, because you see them acting that way towards so many people, and you get this urge to shut them up. I really can't stand trolls._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


_Personally, I think she looks nice in spandex~_


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



OK since you told me about "the animé community" (YUUGE generation gap right there) here's the reference to my parody above:

​


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/184808-finally-gettin-up-in-the-world.html


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


_Yesss, definitely think she looks nice in spandex~_


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


_That guy has a nice voice~_

_My grandfather is fond of this song._


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Oh thanks a LOT.

Touché.

Guess I'll ring the nurse so I can drink my lunch now, by crackies.


----------



## jillian (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



yes, you should heed those words


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





OMG!!!

A 'so are you' post!


You couldn't have done a more perfect job of proving my post.

Much thanks.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Linus of the Peanuts gang had a good comeback for Lucy.
"If you were half as smart as you think you are you wouldn't be half as smart as I think you are."


----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)

jillian said:


> and she's nasty to boot





Nasty? Pumpkin???? LOL You have really lost it jilly. And judgmental to the extreme. I feel sorry for  you..........BUT am very glad Pumpkin doesn't allow you to run over her. 
You should be ashamed for bullying her like you do. 
I am sure you will have to look up the word ashamed. It isn't in your vocabulary. Only arrogance and pure misery are.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 7, 2016)

jillian said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Face it Jilly, it's clear to see that you're jealous of Pumpkin Row.

You're jealous that she's smarter and knows WTF she's talking about than you.  You're even jealous that she is more well liked than you. That's why you post the crap that you do.  To try and convince others and yourself otherwise.  

But you'll never admit it, and no one expects a disgruntled old bat like yourself to anyways.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._



What kind of tests were these?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2016)

jillian said:


> she doesn't appear to know more than anyone.
> 
> and she's nasty to boot.... my only point was that her posts are childish and ignorant. her age just confirmed what i knew.



Put a sock in it Jilly. You're just mad that she passed academic tests, which you have never been able to do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2016)

jillian said:


> [
> 
> yes, you should heed those words



Break out another bon bon tubby, it's time for another "Law & Order" rerun,  you can pretend to be a lawyer again...


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 7, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> ...


_As in the test content or the test category?_


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Oct 8, 2016)

jillian said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> ...


No respect.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Oct 8, 2016)

jillian said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


And your posts are...?

Eloquent and articulate?


----------



## jillian (Oct 8, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Because wingbuts can tell?


----------



## jillian (Oct 8, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Why would I treat a disrespectful ignorant child with respect?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2016)

jillian said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Why are you such a bitch, Jillian?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 8, 2016)

jillian said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


_Shouldn't you do something to earn respect before my actions can be considered disrespectful?_

_Shouldn't you be informed, yourself, before calling others ignorant?_

_Besides those, shouldn't you act with some level of maturity before using the word "child" in a demeaning fashion? Of course, you could try to argue that there's something mature about coming into my thread to insult me and derail it while you have no actual business here. Does it make you feel mature to troll people?_


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Oct 8, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...


Congratulations Pumpkin.

Well done.

Your perseverance was well worth the effort.

It matters not what she has to say.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Oct 8, 2016)

jillian said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Your loss.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 8, 2016)

jillian said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> ...


Why are you always such a fucking twat? Even if she was 15 kudos to her for acing her tests and more importantly being civic minded. 

Stupid hateful liberal


----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)

jillian said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




You wouldn't know respect if it slapped you in the face. You respect no one. You are so hate filled, I pity you. Plus you have no sense of humor at all.
Or guts. Admit it. Pumpkin pawned you, and she is ...as you put it...a child.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 10, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Category?

Finals for high school? Undergrad? Graduate? Ph.D.?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 10, 2016)

jillian said:


> Why would I treat a disrespectful ignorant child with respect?



You wouldn't, which has a great deal to do with why you live in a trailer park and create a fantasy of being a lawyer on the interwebz.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 10, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Shouldn't you do something to earn respect before my actions can be considered disrespectful?_
> 
> _Shouldn't you be informed, yourself, before calling others ignorant?_
> 
> _Besides those, shouldn't you act with some level of maturity before using the word "child" in a demeaning fashion? Of course, you could try to argue that there's something mature about coming into my thread to insult me and derail it while you have no actual business here. Does it make you feel mature to troll people?_



Be careful Pumpkin, today may be the day Jillian can actually get out of her recliner.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



She's 14 years old, so I would say high school.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...




Cool;

I didn't know her age.

I wonder if this forum is appropriate for one of her age?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Doesn't seem that she's too traumatized.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 10, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cool;
> 
> I didn't know her age.
> 
> I wonder if this forum is appropriate for one of her age?



Pretty sure USMB is NOT age appropriate for anyone.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 10, 2016)

Pumpkin is precocious and more mature than many here.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 10, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Pumpkin is precocious and more mature than many here.



At 14, your sarcasm peaks.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 10, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I think the forum is but many of us can get nasty making it questionable


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2016)

If it was my daughter, I would be more concerned with internet predators than what she reads here.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_She is correct, yes._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 10, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Pumpkin is precocious and more mature than many here.


_Thank you, though the bar is pretty low in a lot of cases, isn't it~?_


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 10, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


_Nothing is said here that one doesn't experience in the 'real world', nothing could really be gained by shielding me from it. People who are kept in a bubble to protect them from all of the ugly things in this world turn out significantly worse than those who are allowed to learn and experience it. Perfect example? Those in Hollywood._


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 10, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._


Congratulations!


----------



## hjmick (Oct 10, 2016)

> I Completed My Tests Today




Were you deemed sane?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 31, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _However the only one I was truly worried about was my math exam. I worried a bit more when the proctor didn't allow me to bring any notes into the exam room._
> 
> _However, I'm pleased to announce that I got a perfect score on all of my tests, except math, which I got a 97 on._
> 
> _Of course, I plan to do even better on my next math test, but this is fine for now, I think._







Well done Pumpkin Row.

*****HAPPY SMILE*****


----------

